
ELIZA from 1966 - CrocodileStreet
http://lispblog.xach.com/post/105434970448/eliza-from-1966
======
DonHopkins
The MDL source code to Zork is also very beautiful. It brought back wonderful
memories! Somebody's put it up on github so it's easy to read (just 8 days
ago, holy plate of shrimp!):

[https://github.com/itafroma/zork-mdl](https://github.com/itafroma/zork-mdl)

PS: It uses lots of GOTOs, but not the harmful kind!

------
DonHopkins
RMS -vs- Doctor, on the evils of Natalism:

[http://www.art.net/~hopkins/Don/text/rms-vs-
doctor.html](http://www.art.net/~hopkins/Don/text/rms-vs-doctor.html)

------
shiggerino
Interesting that they would chose to implement BBN-LISP in Perl, given that
the ability to easily run legacy Lisp programs was one of the design goals of
Common Lisp.

~~~
malisper
They have multiple versions of Eliza. James Markevitch wrote the interpreter
for the 1966 version[0], but they ported 1969 and 1972 versions of Eliza to
CL[1].

[0]
[https://github.com/jeffshrager/elizagen/blob/master/doctor_b...](https://github.com/jeffshrager/elizagen/blob/master/doctor_bbn_lisp_1966/bbnlisp.pl)

[1]
[https://github.com/jeffshrager/elizagen/blob/master/cosellel...](https://github.com/jeffshrager/elizagen/blob/master/coselleliza1969and1972.lisp)

